# HmoobH8wj - small loft



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

just made other small loft for 2 pair. there gonna be to 2 section. 30in(deep) by 25in(wide) by 3ft(Tall). 

A little help here should i make a flat board on top in the section for them to nest or just let them nest on floor? 
should i put some perch in too? kinda of small to put perch.

what ya think?
give me some idea what to add to it...









this is how one section going to look like b4 i make a wall for the middle


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

Sorry I don't have any great advice but I do want to say that looks really nice.


----------



## ThaoLoft (Feb 28, 2012)

didja destroy that loft on the floor?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Hey, Looks good!!!!, Definetly put a ledge up high with a nest on one side of the ledge, IMO It gives them a more natural feel of feeding on the ground and then going up high to nest and roost


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Your loft building skills are definitely improving. Nice job. I think you need plywood on the floor


----------



## Lightingbug7825 (Jun 7, 2012)

I think you will be better off putting that wire all the way across the floor .couse when thay git to pooping on that type of bored it is going to start comeing apart .and the ruff textcher will make it hared to clean .


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

if i put a ledge up high with a nest on one side of the ledge how long should i do it and how high off the floor?


----------



## Lightingbug7825 (Jun 7, 2012)

I would say at lest half way of the floor to the roof .thay will Need head room to fly up and land on it .now for how wide .it depinds on how big your nest bowls are you need enuff room for the bowl and the brids to be on it at the same time .with out them falling off .


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

3ft(36in) in the back and it drop down to 29in in the front.
25in wide and 30in deep.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

a shelf perch is a good idea.. then I would but the nest bowl under it on the floor in the corner... make the shelf about 9 inches wide IMO.. looks good , but may be a bit hard to clean with the doors being narrow..but then again you don't want any birds getting out and doing a flyer either..so you will have to do you're best.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

thank spirit...

i was thinking the same too. make a shelf as perch or if they want they can nest up on the shelf too. i was planing to make a shelf 15in off the floor and shelf will be 25in by 10in deep. do you get me?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

HmoobH8wj said:


> thank spirit...
> 
> i was thinking the same too. make a shelf as perch or if they want they can nest up on the shelf too. i was planing to make a shelf 15in off the floor and shelf will be 25in by 10in deep. do you get me?


I do, sounds like a good plan, put a lip on the edge of the shelf just in case so if they do nest up on top of it the babies when they get more active won't roll or fall off it. and you can always put another nest bowl below for the hen when the cock is feeding babies but she is wanting to lay more eggs she can go "downstairs"..lol.. good luck!


----------



## bhymer (Jan 8, 2008)

This is how I do mine...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Nice nest boxes, bhymer...


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

At the risk of being a wet blanker and acknowledging how hard you've worked to build this...before it's complete I want to remind you that the *minimum* recommended square feet per pigeon is 2 square feet. Really...the entire small loft is suitable for just one pair.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

If each section is 30in(deep) by 25in(wide) by 3ft(Tall). I would personally put a pair in each aslong as they were not going to be prisoners. If out once or twice a day then I would think this is enough room.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Where are the studies showing that your birds need 2 square feet each. I would really like to see the scientific part of the study and how it was conducted. Since the 2sqr ft. rule gets thrown around so much as an absolute rule shouldn't we know how it came to be.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

i gonna put my prisoners in there cause i dont have a pair of mine yett but here are some more picture that is done just need to print then it be done. (sorry roof is ghetto but w/e) =D


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## Lightingbug7825 (Jun 7, 2012)

Wow that turnd out looking


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I thought these were just breeding boxes for short term breeding. but anyway, I think it would be nice to get you're prisoners out of there when done breeding so they can stretch and take a bath and fly up on a perch once in awhile. but the cages look very nice.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I would NOT be keeping any birds in that long term either. Pigeons like to be up high too and that is way to small and low to the ground for any permanent arrangement.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Print Tippler said:


> Where are the studies showing that your birds need 2 square feet each. I would really like to see the scientific part of the study and how it was conducted. Since the 2sqr ft. rule gets thrown around so much as an absolute rule shouldn't we know how it came to be.


The *minimum,* per pigeon, is 2 sq ft.. .... that means more room we can give our pigeons is better. It doesn't mean that 2 sq ft is good.
There is plenty of information about disease and over crowding which is why 2 sq ft is the *minimum* suggested.
I don't understand why this is such a difficult concept to grasp and why so many feel the need to argue about it.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I was and still am asking for a scientific study on the matter.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You want a study on over crowding?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=colin+walker+and+over+crowding&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

I wanted a study showing that if your pigeons sleep in a place less than is less than 2sqr feet each they suffer more everytime than pigeons given more space. Do you understand what amounts to proof? I'm looking for proof pigeons need more than 2sqr feet of place everytime.that goes for all pigeons, flying breeds included.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

you dont need a scientific study on it, its COMMON SENSE.

Take an average Pigeons wingspan to be 18" or 1 1/2 Feet,
In actual fact a circle of 1 1/2 feet diameter to give it all round clearance has an area of 1.75 SQUARE feet.
If it were to have an area of 1 1/2 feet x 1 1/2 feet = 2.25 SQUARE Feet
To make it convenient & easier to calculate, the average of both methods is 
2 SQUARE FEET per bird, but obviously, more is even better.

How big a room would you like to live in ?
6ft x 6ft would provide you with enough space move about & get comfortable, but you couldnt do a hell of a lot, and a few days in a 6ft by 12ft room with a partner & I'm sure you'd be scratching each others eyes out LOL


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Aslong as you admit there's not a scientific study to prove the claim. I said flying breeds included. Birds that get out everyday. Birds in smaller lofts that have box perches and do not fight with other birds and then go outside to fly everyday I would argue do better than those locked up in a loft given 3sqr ft each. Anyways I'm done here. I just wanted to talk about it but this is going to far.


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

thank for the comment but i do what best for me only. =D let me get some yb out and will replace them and trow my prisoners back in the bigger loft...


----------

